

For sysadmins, the times are a-changin' - bryanwb
http://devopsanywhere.blogspot.com/2011/10/what-is-devopsanywhere.html

======
drKarl
The devops movement, while interesting, seems to be orbiting around Ruby...
Are there any tools language agnostic or other-language-than-Ruby oriented?

